# toy poodle snow leopard



## curlysmama (Oct 31, 2010)

This is the cutest thing I have ever seen in my life!!!!!!!!!!! I am OBSESSED with leopard! My whole guest bath is leopard.


----------



## penny_ann (May 29, 2010)

Cute! Penny's kennel is all decked out in leopard too!


----------



## curlysmama (Oct 31, 2010)

Ok, I think detailed directions are needed! Seriously, I want to do this.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

curlysmama said:


> Ok, I think detailed directions are needed! Seriously, I want to do this.


I agree!


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

OMG that might be the cutest thing I have ever seen?

Where is the Grooming show in Toronto being held?


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

OMG ilove it


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

OK -I have to admit it. I really like what you did! I am not a fan of painting dogs but it looks so chic and classy! Love it.


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

There are times, I wish you could paint black dogs. You did a great job with the jacket. What a hoot to watch people figure out it is painted on. I also think it's the easiest way for a dog to wear a 'costume'.

The leopard print looks great on him, and I'm glad you have given me a couple of examples how the 'fur' collar would look on a groom. Still growing out Zulee's hair! 

The best part is the expression he is giving you for those pictures. The second one is adorable because he just knows you are excited about showing off his new jacket. My favorite is the third pic where he is looking over his shoulder with a little attitude. Awesome. What a sweet little guy!


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

The body is clippered with a #5 blade but leave the legs full and shave the chest toward the center breastbone...remember, you are forming the wreath/collar.

I skimmed the throat and under the ears with a #7. Come down and STO...don't cut into the collar/wreath. Imagine that wreath in your head...imagine how it would hang. It should be the SAME width all the way around. At this early point, it can be wider.

I got black and auburn Clairol Living Color, celery and a fat stiff craft paint brush.

Apply the color...random for the spots, but neatly staying just on the collar for the black. Time for 20 minutes. Rinse HARD and close to the skin...blast the excess off so it doesn't stick to the white fur. Shampoo and spray with Show Seasons RESULTS rinse to set the color. If I do it again, I'm gonna get a browner color, not auburn. I will also leave more space between spots.

I just did it today but it sure attracts attention. Gino is so friendly and shows it off well.


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

where is the grooming show/competition? I live in Toronto, and it'd be fun to check it out if possible!


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

Very cool! He looks very pleased with his spots 
Thanks for the how to.


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

This is AWESOME!!!!!

He looks great and knows it... and the spots are so well done!

I don't remember who first posted the fur collar, but I love it even more every time I see it. Wish I could do something that fun, but I would probably mess it up! lol


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

Absolutely awesome!


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

oh he is soooo cute!!


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

I know NOTHING about Canada....so go to the website and find where its located. www.canadagrooms.com

You know how americans can easily tell you that Boston is on the EAST side and San Francisco on the WEST side....I have no idea where I am heading, I am just along for the ride...but I just learned there was a grooming show last weekend in British Columbia. That's Canada too, right?

Spencer, It was me who posted a different dog with the fur collar. I dont know but I think I invented that....I've never seen it done before but I LOVE it so much.


----------



## buttercup123 (Oct 7, 2010)

Locket said:


> where is the grooming show/competition? I live in Toronto, and it'd be fun to check it out if possible!


I think it's in Oakville, I saw it on someone else's fb status. 

The groom looks amazing!!
I wish Wendy was white, colour doesn't work too great on her 
I've bleached my cresteds hair before but it just came out orange not white.


----------



## Sparkle&Spunk (Jan 26, 2010)

very cute! i like the creativity behind this, good job partial2poodles!


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

I just got back from Canada Grooms and it was FABULOUS. First of all, I want to say how polite and friendly all the Canadian groomers were. They show was small but the venue was gorgeous and breakfast and lunch was provided. Also a wine/hor'dorves on Sat nite. Little Gino was a huge hit and he was photographed hundreds of times. There were groomers from all over and once again, my girlfriend Justine Cosley took a first, a second and a Peoples Choice award. This is a TWICE A YEAR show. We are definitely going back in June 2011


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

OOOOH, I hope you'll post pics soon! Congrats to your friend!!!!


----------

